
A-10 looks like it's here to stay after Air Force upgrades - protomyth
http://www.businessinsider.com/a10-air-force-upgrade-2017-1
======
secfirstmd
There's waaaaayyyyy too much nostalgia for the A10 - partly from its gun and
the impression of it as a solid airborne tank of an aircraft.

It's done its job well but it has so many weaknesses on a modern battlefield
it's time to move on. It's roles can be done by many other platforms.

